# Northern Ireland TT Xmas Dinner



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Are we having another one this year?
Now I'm not one for taking charge of these sort of thing, Pete done an excellent job ast year [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Any thoughts?

Sam & Dawn
Pete & Yvonne
Ian & Rita
Steve & Denize
Ken
Barry
Pat & Brenda


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

yes great idea sam
any venues in mind?


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

If it's a pre-xmas Saturday night dinner in or around Belfast like last year, then I might be persuaded. :wink:

Been a while since I went to Belfast and might be nice to get the TT over there for a couple or three days.
I await more details. 

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hmmmm....sounds interesting....


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

You know me pete i'm pretty easy for venue.
I know Dec would be keen but the only time that suits him would be no later than the first weekend in December.....


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> You know me pete i'm pretty easy for venue.
> I know Dec would be keen but the only time that suits him would be no later than the first weekend in December.....


OK first Saturday night in December is 6th December. (I think we were the 8th last year).

Penny and Sean it would be great if you could make it...i am sure we could organise a short cruise out and about...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Petesy said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > You know me pete i'm pretty easy for venue.
> ...


Sorry Pete, can do that weekend. 

We'll be in Wales for Rally GB.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Great idea. Would be nice to get a proper look at Belfast :!:

Only weekend in December that I am free is the 5th to the 7th December, so Saturday the 6th December suits me fine 

Dec


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

good man dec
i am sure we can get something organised

enjoy wales pen


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yes sounds good iam up for it  Are the rumours true that sam buy all the drink


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Cant make this  I have been given a present of a trip to France for the Munster V Clermont Heineken Cup pool game  It is on the weekend of the 5th December, so instead of being in Belfast I'll be in France. I will definetly have to get to Belfast sometime soon.

Dec


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

kentt1 said:


> yes sounds good iam up for it  Are the rumours true that sam buy all the drink


Vicious rumour, I will be skint from my latest purchase :lol:


----------



## kentt1 (May 11, 2006)

yeah yeah :wink:


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> kentt1 said:
> 
> 
> > yes sounds good iam up for it  Are the rumours true that sam buy all the drink
> ...


did you go with the TTS then........?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Sure did, confirmed build week 41, which is in about 3 weeks time so should have for end of October.
Went for Brilliant red with the 19" RS4 style wheels, black/silver interior.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

spotted barry on the ravenhill road saturday lunch timish...

any of you chaps given xmas dinnner venue further thought?


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

you know me pete I'm easy (oh)
If people could post so we can get an idea of numbers.


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Im trying to remember Saturday!! I was out and about so could well have been me!

Glad you got the TTS Sam - Awesome car - Everyone wants to race you!! - Great colour and the wheels will look class. Congrats!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> you know me pete I'm easy (oh)
> If people could post so we can get an idea of numbers.


well said sam
if we get an idea of numbers i can sort a venue [smiley=bomb.gif] 
likely to be Belfast City Centre down to earth pub type place...


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

guys id be up for this. No drinking though for me as Im on a detox for a year after being at the chili fest in Belfast over the weekend.

Barry


----------



## miniman (Feb 4, 2007)

Barryodoc said:


> guys id be up for this. No drinking though for me as Im on a detox for a year after being at the chili fest in Belfast over the weekend.
> 
> Barry


Looks like its 'Skinny Lattes' all round again then Sam, (Congrats on your new purchase Sam, Thats a stable of three perfromance cars then????)

Ian


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

My God he lives!
Good to hear from you Ian, so I take it you and Rita are up for Xmas dinner again, cant wait for my "skinny Latte" :lol: 
I will be trading in the 3.2 for the TTS when it arrives although Audi are offering a crap trade so may sell privately etc

Sam.


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Sure did, confirmed build week 41, which is in about 3 weeks time so should have for end of October.
> Went for Brilliant red with the 19" RS4 style wheels, black/silver interior.


So Sam, your now moving to the dark side? (Mrk II) Things will never be the same again? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Petesy said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > you know me pete I'm easy (oh)
> ...


Sounds good guys, count me in!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah sorry about that Steve [smiley=bigcry.gif] I hope you will still come out and play with me :lol:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Yeah sorry about that Steve [smiley=bigcry.gif] I hope you will still come out and play with me :lol:


 :twisted: provided you can keep up! :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

struggling to find a xmas dinner for in the city centre for less than £30! or that have their sittings timetabled
but i'll keep at it...bargains are me!
could be a julies kitchen burger on a wall somewhere at this rate

don't sit back on your hands chaps...if you have any venue suggestions shout them out!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

So I take it the kitchen Bar is out? What about the restaurants in Odyssey, which is where work is having ours, Funky Budda I think :roll:


----------



## StevieMac (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah Pete, you did such a great job last year with the Christmas dinner, wee buns to you :wink: Victoria Square could also be an option, loads of new restaurants there.

So Sam, when is your early christmas present being delivered?


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

I have done my duty and the best value/menu/cheapest christmas dins in town with availability on 6th Dec is [smiley=drummer.gif] 
...The Garrick Bar ....at a cost of £22.95 (plus a 10% service charge on the night).
We meet at 7.30pm for a pre dinner drink and be ready to sit at 8.30pm.
Menu below.
£10 deposit per head required which i could collect on 26th Oct.
if you are all in agreeance shout...yay! and i will book it

*Christmas Menu 08
Starters*
Winter vegetable broth served with cranberry bread

Leek and cheddar tartlet with tomato tapenade

Salt 'n' chilli chicken with curry mayo

Liqueur soaked melon balls with aged parma ham

*Mains*
Traditional turkey and ham with all the trimmings

Rib eye steak with Bushmills and cracked black pepper sauce

Slow cooked venison hot pot with shitake mushrooms and braised leeks

Pan-fried salmon fillet with béarnaise sauce

All main dishes are served with champ, baby boiled potatoes, carrot & parsnip puree and sprouts

*Desserts*
Sticky toffee pudding with ice cream

Christmas pudding with brandy sauce

Selection of ice cream with wafers

Irish cheese board with biscuits 
_
3 Courses including Tea or Coffee available for £22.95.
A surcharge of £2.00 will be added to the choice of Beef.
2 Hour sittings are available over Christmas at the following times: 
12pm/2.30pm/6pm/8.30pm.
A deposit of £10 per person is required at least 1 month prior to the booking.
A discretionary service charge of 10% will be added to parties of 6 or more.
Bookings made on the 1st, 2nd, 3rd or the 8th, 9th, 10th of December will receive
a complimentary bottle of House wine for every 4 people booked for Christmas Set Menu.
Vegetarian menu available on request _


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Suits me Pete.


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

StevieMac said:


> So Sam, when is your early christmas present being delivered?


Got a call from Paul Mooney on Monday to tell the car was currently at "checkpoint 5" on the production line so I would reckon about 3 weeks, all being well


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Brilliant Sam! Im still really enjoying mine - The exhaust note seems to have really opened up as has the smile on my face - Seen you in the victoria Sq car park the other Thursday there!

Regards the Christmas dinner - Hopefully - I went a bit mad from my 30th birthday and ive just weened myself off beer (on day 11 now!) So trying to stay off the juice to the New Year.

Is it possible to go out and not drink?? - Hope so!


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Yeah mate I noticed your car, we were parked quite close, oh yeah loved your parking skills, diagonal over 2 spaces :lol:


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Is there room for 2 more? sorry for the late reply but i have been up to my eyes in it!


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Snottie said:


> Is there room for 2 more? sorry for the late reply but i have been up to my eyes in it!


brilliant pat! no doubt sam will make the necessary changes to the list in the first post
sam...don't think dec is coming to dinner


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Cant make the Christmas dinner. Got a present of a trip to the Munster Heineken Cup away game that weekend, so heading to France that weekend   

You might see me sooner though 

Dec


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

sniper-sam said:


> Yeah mate I noticed your car, we were parked quite close, oh yeah loved your parking skills, diagonal over 2 spaces :lol:


Yeah lol! I always do that to save my doors in car parks - At Tesco Knocknogoney someone kindly informed me I was a twat for doing so - they took the time to write this on the back of a receipt and place it under my wiper - Brilliant!!

There must have been a hundred other spaces free as well!!

Have you got a day to get the car yet?? Will you have it for the belfast meet??


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

so i will book the garrick for 6th december
looks like 12 places required -

sam and dawn 
steve and denize
ian and rita
ken
barry
pat and brenda (hope i remembered the name correctly pat!)
pete and yvonne

places only confirmed by £10 deposit which i can collect at 26th October meet or by other arrangement fro those who will not be there...


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Barryodoc said:


> sniper-sam said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah mate I noticed your car, we were parked quite close, oh yeah loved your parking skills, diagonal over 2 spaces :lol:
> ...


Well Paulis telling me to arrange insurance for Friday 24th but it may arrive sooner, when I down last Friday he looked it up on the "system" and it was "waiting shipment"


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Barryodoc said:
> 
> 
> > sniper-sam said:
> ...


Thats great Sam. Looking forward to seeing it on the 26th!

Dec


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Well just back from Audi it it may not be arriving into them until Fri so may be next tuesday before I get it although Paul is trying to pull strings with woodside to get it up from the dock a bit quicker, we shall see......


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

sniper-sam said:


> Well just back from Audi it it may not be arriving into them until Fri so may be next tuesday before I get it although Paul is trying to pull strings with woodside to get it up from the dock a bit quicker, we shall see......


It will be worth the wait. Had a good play in one on Mondello track on Saturday. The mag ride is great, the noise is fantastic and the handling is great. Only think is, it didnt feel that much faster than mine, which is strange! Could be because I only drove it n the track and not in real world, where you could use the extra grunt to overtake, not that I need it mind :lol: :lol:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Table for 12 is booked in The Garrick for 8pm on 6th Dec. 
£10 deposit secures each place.
I can collect deposits at the Sunday 26th October meet or make an alternative arrangement with me.
The Garrick require the total deposit (£120) to be paid by 6th Nov.
So you'll need to give me your hard earned readies by 5th Nov.

Undecided? Not sure if you want to go? c'mon it'll be a good laugh!
*There is still time to add your name to the list. So if you fancy coming along post on this thread or drop me a pm*


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

deposits for christmas dinner received and paid

sam and dawn *£20 paid*
steve and denize *£20 paid*
ken and tracey *£20 paid*
ian and rita *£20 paid*
pete and yvonne *£20 paid*
pat and brenda *£20 paid*

balance to be paid on the night

taking your preorders soon so please take a look at the menu posted earlier in this thread


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

deposits are paid so please PM menu choices for you and your partner by 22 November.
we sit at 8.30pm. I suggest we arrive around 7.30pm for a pre dinner drink in the bar.

*Christmas Menu 08
Starters*
Winter vegetable broth served with cranberry bread

Leek and cheddar tartlet with tomato tapenade

Salt 'n' chilli chicken with curry mayo

Liqueur soaked melon balls with aged parma ham

*Mains*
Traditional turkey and ham with all the trimmings

Rib eye steak with Bushmills and cracked black pepper sauce

Slow cooked venison hot pot with shitake mushrooms and braised leeks

Pan-fried salmon fillet with béarnaise sauce

All main dishes are served with champ, baby boiled potatoes, carrot & parsnip puree and sprouts

*Desserts*
Sticky toffee pudding with ice cream

Christmas pudding with brandy sauce

Selection of ice cream with wafers

Irish cheese board with biscuits 
_
3 Courses including Tea or Coffee available for £22.95.
A surcharge of £2.00 will be added to the choice of Beef.
2 Hour sittings are available over Christmas at the following times: 
12pm/2.30pm/6pm/8.30pm.
A deposit of £10 per person is required at least 1 month prior to the booking.
A discretionary service charge of 10% will be added to parties of 6 or more.
Bookings made on the 1st, 2nd, 3rd or the 8th, 9th, 10th of December will receive
a complimentary bottle of House wine for every 4 people booked for Christmas Set Menu.
Vegetarian menu available on request _


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

PM sent, sorry so late


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

off topic i know but...._'we three kings' _went karting
here we are in the company of eddie irvine







' [/i]


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

Funny how you all turned up wearing the same gear :lol: hope you all had fun.


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

watcha fellas
looking forward to some christmas cheer on saturday evening?
yvonne and i will be in the front bar of the garrick from around 8pm. perhaps some of you might join us for a pre dinner drink?
our party table is booked from 8:30pm.

the garrick is on the corner of chichester street and montgomery street


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Folks,

Enjoy the night  I'll have a drink in France for ye 

Dec


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Have a great time guys! [smiley=cheers.gif]

I'll be freezing my ass off watching the rallying!! :mrgreen:


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

phodge said:


> I'll be freezing my ass off watching the rallying!! :mrgreen:


Are you taking part :wink: You have plenty off road driving experience :!: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

04DTT said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be freezing my ass off watching the rallying!! :mrgreen:
> ...


 :lol: I think you'll find it was David doing the driving! :wink:


----------



## Petesy (May 17, 2007)

Thanks for a great night everyone...
Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year!
bring on; 

Kirkistown
Go karting
Moor Tour
Pyrenees
Scally Rally
and many more meets in 2009! plus Pat's Guinness promotions

here we all are...









pat enjoys a pint of stout









ian goes mad for pints









more pints please...









steve's had enough pints


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

So; isn't it about now that Steve should be signing up for the Moor TTour? :roll:

I trust you all had a great evening. [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## sniper-sam (Jan 23, 2007)

What a great night, sorry for rushing off like that but we all know what taxi's are like, not the most patient of people.
Anyway thanks to Pete for organising and the little photo book, and to Ian for my long awaited TTS pics, some good ones in there.
I look forward to our next gathering, maybe our house warming in the new year :wink:


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Wish I could have popped over to have joined in the merriment! Next year no doubt i will.

Dave


----------



## Snottie (Mar 9, 2008)

Twas a grand night to be sure!


----------

